# Need a liitle help with this one is it a corvette or jaguar.



## rweaver (Sep 26, 2014)

Need a little help with a id on this one. I know the sprocket is wrong.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2014)

Must be a Corvette. No top tube decal on a Jag, its decal is on the tank.


----------



## rweaver (Sep 26, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Must be a Corvette. No top tube decal on a Jag, its decal is on the tank.



Thank you Sir.


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Nov 7, 2014)

*Little help here.*




Didn't some Jag's come without tanks? I ask because the one I have was identical to the blue one as far as the markings went. 
Chucky


----------



## phantom (Nov 7, 2014)

All middleweight Jags came with a tank. Mark II's and Mark IV's with a full tank. Mark V's VI's a slimline.  The only Jag without a tank was the Balloon Jag  54/55


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2014)

rweaver said:


> Thank you Sir.




While I am not sure if Schwinn changed the corvette/American frame design but, Corvettes have a different rear fender mount on the frame to accommodate the rear brakes and the fork would also have a hole for the front brake. This bike has neither.


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Nov 7, 2014)

phantom said:


> All middleweight Jags came with a tank. Mark II's and Mark IV's with a full tank. Mark V's VI's a slimline.  The only Jag without a tank was the Balloon Jag  54/55








This was my Uncle's bike, I inherited it after he passed. So I haven't a clue as to it's past, the serial number dates it as 1958. I just did the bike the way I got it. My current dilemma is whether to ride it or not, thus the lack of a chain.

Chucky


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 7, 2014)

Conventional thinking suggests that those two bikes either got a replacement guard from a Jag, or one might have been repainted, and a top tube decal added. All the catalogs I've seen show the 57 and later Jags with tanks. An original paint frame should at least show some wear marks if it had a tank. Also, from the price lists, there was a base model with coadter brake offered for both the Jag and Vette most years. And a coaster bike may have the frame with the caliper mounts on the frame and fork. I've also seen og paint men's bikes with the ladies' chain guard, which has a brake cable keeper on it. So, it's a mix of what "should" be, and what actually happened at the factory!!!


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Nov 7, 2014)

Must be the guard, the frame had a 1964 license on it. But cool to get some education, wish it could talk.
Chucky


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2014)

58 Jaguar Mark IV said:


> View attachment 178195
> 
> This was my Uncle's bike, I inherited it after he passed. So I haven't a clue as to it's past, the serial number dates it as 1958. I just did the bike the way I got it. My current dilemma is whether to ride it or not, thus the lack of a chain.
> 
> Chucky





What's the serial number? That could have a mid November or later 1958 serial number but it looks like and probably is a 19*59 model. The guard and decal on the seat mask are 59 issue. Mid November was the stopping point for the years production and any serial numbers recorded after that were on the next years models. No Jag with a tank had a top tube *Schwinn* decal.


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2014)

Def. a Corvette.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> What's the serial number? That could have a mid November or later 1958 serial number but it looks like and probably is a 19*59 model. The guard and decal on the seat mask are 59 issue. Mid November was the stopping point for the years production and any serial numbers recorded after that were on the next years models. No Jag with a tank had a top tube *Schwinn* decal.




Actually, there's a number of style with the chromed chain guard, about 1959, Jag, Corvette, Panther, Hollywood, Fair lady, and Debutante. There's also a Green  Wasp out there in photo land with that guard. .  Moreover as long as the styles were made in same color, mix and match any type frame with a different name.   

You hit the nail on the head: "No Jag with a tank had a top tube *Schwinn* decal."  Which ever of the three it is, was made without a tank. 

Answers the question: "Did my Jag, Corv. or panther have a tank?" 'Not if it has the logo on the top crossbar.'


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 7, 2014)

vincev said:


> Def. a Corvette.



Yeah...corvette
Too bad it's not the Corellian built version


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah...corvette
> Too bad it's not the Corellian built version




With Corinthian leather?


----------



## rweaver (Nov 7, 2014)

rweaver said:


> Need a little help with a id on this one. I know the sprocket is wrong.



Ended up being a 1962 Corvette. Changed it up a little to the kind of bikes we would build back in the late 60's and early 70's before we got motorcycles. 
We always thought of them as 26" muscle bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 7, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> With Corinthian leather?



Ha...you picked it up


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV (Nov 7, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> What's the serial number? That could have a mid November or later 1958 serial number but it looks like and probably is a 19*59 model. The guard and decal on the seat mask are 59 issue. Mid November was the stopping point for the years production and any serial numbers recorded after that were on the next years models. No Jag with a tank had a top tube *Schwinn* decal.




K977484 Oct/ 26/1959. So probably a Corvette in sheep's clothing as well? 
Chucky


----------



## rweaver (Nov 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Ha...you picked it up



Yup!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't know Corvettes came in blue. I thought the first bike was a Jaguar.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> I didn't know Corvettes came in blue. I thought the first bike was a Jaguar.




The Jag/Vette/Tiger/American were offered in opalescent red, blue, and green, as well as black. And the few white 61 Vettes! Lower end models had fewer color choices, the Typhoon was red or black for a few years.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The Jag/Vette/Tiger/American were offered in opalescent red, blue, and green, as well as black. And the few white 61 Vettes! Lower end models had fewer color choices, the Typhoon was red or black for a few years.




Ahhhh Ha. The Corvette was offered in White for one year only, 1959.  Here is Jeff's beauty.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 14, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Ahhhh Ha. The Corvette was offered in White for one year only, 1959.  Here is Jeff's beauty.




Looove that white! That's why I made this one, she could be the Corvette's girlfriend  My daily rider.
Darcie


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 17, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Ahhhh Ha. The Corvette was offered in White for one year only, 1959.  Here is Jeff's beauty.




OOPS, I admit to occasionally being wrong!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 14, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Looove that white! That's why I made this one, she could be the Corvette's girlfriend  My daily rider.
> Darcie
> 
> View attachment 179429




Now This is a nice Bike !


----------

